# Stock 2012 550i dyno dynamics 387whp



## project_skyline (Feb 17, 2012)

This past Saturday did a baseline on a 2012 bmw 550i, it was pretty impressive what it made.

Dyno is AWD450 model with a 1.15 CF (forced induction CF).










Wondering what tuning options may be out there for this or ones in development besides generic reflashes or chips?


----------



## LuSt4Boost (Sep 23, 2007)

That is pretty impressive  

Once they come out with tuning options, I think I'm gona upgrade to one. Twin turbo V8 ftw!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

LuSt4Boost said:


> That is pretty impressive
> 
> Once they come out with tuning options, I think I'm gona upgrade to one. Twin turbo V8 ftw!


Does the 500HP / 590 ft-lb Dinan tune not count?


----------

